# Problème imprimante Canon MP540 et Snow Leopard



## fairttle2 (13 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Me voilà inscrite avoir avoir parcourue votre forum pendant quelque jours de façon invisible car je trouvais toujours réponses à mes questions.
Cependant aujourd'hui je rencontre un problème :

J'ai une imprimante Canon MP 540 qui est censée être compatible avec Snow Leopard d'après cette page :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669?viewlocale=fr_FR

L'impression est Ok, par contre pour scanner, impossible. J'ai une erreur me disant que le pilote ne permet pas de scanner et qu'il faudrait le mettre à jour.

En faisant une recherche des mise à jour (via préférences système), je n'obtiens rien. Tout mon système est à jour.

J'ai réinséré le DVD de snow leopard, et je viens de faire l'installation complémentaire du package pour imprimante ... Le problème est toujours là ...

Que faire ?
Un grand merci à tous pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------

j'apporte une précision : 
Le message d'erreur lorsque je veux scanner apparait suite au clic sur "numériser un document" lorsque je suis dans l'interface de mon imprimante.
Le message est le suivant : "Le pilote de scanner pris en charge par ce logiciel n'est pas installé. Installez le et réessayez"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------

après 3h de lutte, j'ai réussi à  ce que mon scanner remarche en réinstallant complètement le logiciel du scanner via le CD de Canon.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Septembre 2009)

Mac OS X 10.6 contient une série de pilotes assurant les fonctions d'impression, de numérisation et d'entretien de nombreuses imprimantes. La liste en est donnée ici :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669?viewlocale=fr_FR

Nota : des mises à jour de ces drivers intégrés sont disponibles via la mise à jour de logiciel (barre de menu>Pomme>Mise à jour de logiciel) si votre matériel est installé, ou sur le site d'Apple.

Par conséquent, il n'est pas nécessaire d'installer les logiciels du constructeurs pour faire les opérations de base. Concernant la numérisation, ça passe par Aperçu, Transfert d'Image ou même les Préférences Système>Imprimante et fax, si votre matériel est inclus dans les produits supportés (voir la liste ci-dessus).

Avantage : facilité d'installation. Y'a qu'à brancher. De vieux matériels se trouvent ainsi assurés dans leurs fonctions de base.
Inconvénients : pas de pilote TWAIN (acquisition via les logiciels tiers ne s'effectue plus). La communication matériel->ordinateur n'est plus prise en charge (autrement dit, on ne peut plus utiliser les boutons de son scanner ou de sa multi-fonction pour numériser vers l'ordinateur. Pour cela et pour l'acquisition TWAIN, il faut installer les logiciels du constructeur.

Deux cas :

1. le constructeur n'assure plus le suivit du matériel et aucune mise à jour des logiciels ne sera apportée pour Snow Leopard. Autant tirer un trait sur les fonctions ainsi perdues.

2. le constructeur assure encore le suivit des logiciels du matériel. Dans ce cas, on se rend sur le site du constructeur et on installe ce qui est clairement déclaré compatible avec Snow Leopard.

Canon a publié une liste officielle de matériels Tout-en-Un dont elle entend poursuivre le support concernant Snow Leopard (merci à iDuck pour le lien). Les premières mises à jour apparaissent ces jours-ci sur le site de Canon USA (attention, il restent quelques bugs). La MP 540 est bien dans la liste.

Exemple, pour mon scanner LIDE 200. Il est assumé nativement par Mac OS X 10.6. Je peux numériser grâce à Aperçu, à Transfert d'Image ou en passant par les Préférence Système. Si je veux utiliser les fonctions avancées (PDF indexés, correction d'image, boutons du scanner, etc...) je dois installer les logiciels Canon (le pilote Scangear, le MP Navigator, etc...) dans leur dernière version mise à jour pour Snow Leopard.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les premières mises à jour apparaissent ces jours-ci sur le site de Canon USA (attention, il restent quelques bugs).



Donc ça devrait bientôt arriver sur le site de Canon France, ce qui signifie que les délais annoncés devraient être respectés. :love:


Sinon, pour le problème de fairttle2, si ça ne marche pas avec ce qui est livré avec Snow Leopard, le mieux est d'attendre la mise à jour des pilotes sur le site de Canon.


----------



## atari.fr (17 Octobre 2009)

bonjour,

Avez vous reussi à numeriser directement en PDF depuis le menu de l'imprimante ?
 moi le mac m'indique qu'il ne trouve pas le chemin specifié...

merci


----------

